# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  MTA Vietnam 2014, bạn nào tham gia không?

## CKD

Hi all!
Đến hẹn lại lên, sắp tới vào tháng 07/2014 lại có hội chợ *MTA*. Có anh em bạn hữu nào hừng thú mình xếp lịch cùng đi nhé, vừa tham quan, vừa off nhẹ giao lưu cafe tám chuyện. Biết đâu anh em gặp nhau lại có nhiều ý tưởng _made in VN_, nhất là trong bối cảnh hàng china đang rất khó khăn như hiện nay.

Anh em bàn bạc tại đây luôn nhé.




> _MTA VIETNAM2014 trở lại từ ngày 8-11 tháng 7, 2014 (Thứ 3 – Thứ 6) tại Trung tâm hội chợ và triển lãm Sài Gòn (SECC),Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, Việt Nam.
> 
> Từ năm 2005, MTA VIETNAM đã trở thành diễn đàn hàng đầu cho các thương hiệu quốc tế và nội địa giới thiệu những công nghệ và giải pháp sản xuất mới nhất cho thị trường Việt Nam. Khách tham quan có thể tìm kiếm một loạt các sản phẩm và dịch vụ để nâng cao năng suất và tăng sức cạnh tranh.
> 
> Vui lòng nhấp vào đường dẫn dưới đây để đăng ký tham quan trước ngay bây giờ. Vui lòng không chuyển tiếp email này như một liên kết cá nhân.
> 
> http://mtavietnam.com/vt/pre-registr...936b1a20919bec
> 
> Nếu bạn muốn giới thiệu với đồng nghiệp của bạn đến tham quan MTA VIETNAM2014, họ có thể đăng ký tham quan tại www.mtavietnam.com/vt/pre-registration
> ...

----------


## anhcos

Hầu như họ tổ chức là mình đi, quay phim chụp ảnh từa lưa luôn, sau này có đụng chuyện thì cũng vớ được tấm hình cần.
Nhưng tuyệt nhất vẫn là mấy mẫu quảng cáo sản phẩm ấy...

Cho mình đăng ký một vé nhé

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, đi chứ đi chứ, bác CKD đãi cafe chứ giề  :Wink:

----------

